# Just registered the best domain ever.



## MannDude (May 9, 2013)

http://www.v?p?s?.com/

Today I learned you can register domains with special characters. Can't type the domain? No worries, two domains for the price of one! Use http://xn--vps-mjcbb.com instead


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 9, 2013)

That is pretty awesome


----------



## D. Strout (May 9, 2013)

I've seen those before, kinda weird. I saw "sex.com" for sale at Namecheap for $5 once, but I guess it had some hidden character in it that made it not the sex.com you type in to the address bar. A lot of potential for fraud if you ask me.


----------



## MannDude (May 9, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I've seen those before, kinda weird. I saw "sex.com" for sale at Namecheap for $5 once, but I guess it had some hidden character in it that made it not the sex.com you type in to the address bar. A lot of potential for fraud if you ask me.


Just come over and login to G?D?DDY.com and update your details...


----------



## D. Strout (May 10, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Just come over and login to G?D?DDY.com and update your details...


Forget G?D?DDY.com, how 'bout B?NKOFAMER1C?.COM?


----------



## MannDude (May 11, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Forget G?D?DDY.com, how 'bout B?NKOFAMER1C?.COM?


LOL.

Actually, it's not funny. Someone probably will do that eventually and use it for phishing


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 15, 2013)

... c'mon guys, did you just assume that _all_ domains were in Latin characters before finding this? :3  I've had .?? domains for quite some time ^_^


----------



## fatboy (May 17, 2013)

I have enough trouble with English (my native language!) so don't go throwing non-Latin characters in my way!!!


----------

